# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Rode bietensap tegen een te lage bloeddruk

## FRANCOIS580

*Het aantal patiënten met een te hoge bloeddruk neemt als over kop toe, dit als gevolg van een ongezonde voeding en een gebrek aan de nodige lichaamsbeweging. Een dringende diagnose en een aangepaste medische behandeling zijn dan een must. Maar wat als je te kampen hebt met het tegenovergestelde, een te lage bloeddruk? Wat verstaat men in medische kringen onder een normale bloeddruk?* 

Je bloeddruk hangt van vele factoren af zoals geslacht, leeftijd en het tijdstip waarop hij wordt gemeten. In nbormale omstandigheden varieert je bloeddruk tussen 120 (bovendruk) en 80 (lage druk). Er bestaat een verschil in bloeddruk tussen mannen en vrouwen. Bij mannen spreekt men van een te lage bloeddruk vanaf 110 boven- en 80 onderdruk. Bij vrouwen liggen deze cijfers respectievelijk op 100 en 60. Meestal wordt een te hoge bloeddruk als gevaarlijker aanzien dan een te lage, maar dat is slechts in sommige gevallen waar. Net als bij een te hoge bloeddruk kan in extreme gevallen ook een te lage bloeddruk levensbedreigend zijn. Dat kan immers wijzen op ernstige hartaandoeningen, nier- en hormonenafwijkingen en een te trage schildklier. 

*Kruiden tegen te lage bloeddruk*

Je kan je bloeddruk op peil houden of brengen door het gebruik van tal van natuurlijke middelen als rode bietensap, rozemarijn, bonenkruid en .... hoe je dat kan lees je op...

*Link bij dit artikel*

- FRANCOIS580 - 

leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------

